# Piston-cooling oil jets- adhesive???



## jbwillett (Oct 2, 2011)

I have a 1.6 td and need to reinstall the oil jets. Bentley calls for a sealant that is for all intensive purposes not available in North America. So what is the equivalent sealant? Locktite? What grade?


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

NAPA should be able to help, or check out the Loctite website.


----------



## 2.slow.gti (Nov 6, 2011)

Red is the strongest - blue is next in line. . personally i wouldnt put any locktite in there though. I have seen silver solder


----------

